# Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 136pg2



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This will be my first home bred registered Nubians and I am extremly excited. Sandy is a FF and these will also be the first kids for my Nubian buck - so I am super excited to see what he throws!!!

I will get some pics of Sandy and the buck here shortly and get them posted. I broke my barn camera so I have to do it with my phone.

I really think there is only a single in there - but her udder seems to be coming in nicely.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

That's awesome Allison! Can't wait to see those floppy eared kids!! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

I didn't get pics tonight - but hopefully tomorrow!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

It's so exciting .............your on the count down... to babies.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

Oh how cool. I know it will be our first kidding out of both our bucks this year so I understand. I can't wait to see pics of your lil ones. Keep us posted. :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

ooooo.... I can't wait to see pics!!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

Oooooo.....little longears very soon!! I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August*

Well - I took some pics of Sandy this morning....

One thing that I noticed - and I am not sure if it is because she is preggers and standing different - but her back legs looked toed out WAY more then before her pregnancy. She had just a hint of a toe out - but Bucky's legs are very nice!

Anyway - here are the pics - she is shaved down to a 2 Blade (if I remember right) and is on day 129!!!!

NOT pregnant in April -










Today!!! -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

She's deep enough to have 2 in there....and I like the looks of her developing udder.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

Ohhh how I hope there is two - but I am not going to get my hopes up - just a little doeling PRETTY PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

She could be hiding two..hoping for :girl: :girl: ....can't wait!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

she looks big enough for twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

I agree... she looks big enough.. for twins...I will think pink... :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

:thumb: I think :baby: :baby:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

She's lovely and you deserve :girl: :girl: so sure wishing big time for you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sandy Kidding Thread - Due 18 August - pics added day 129*

Day 136 pm - we are making progress -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking like she's dropping, and I think theres :boy: :girl: in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I noticed that she had dropped considerably. I am a little worried with her dropping so soon - as there is NO other way that there is another date - as she only spent the one day in with the buck..... hold on baby girl - just another week!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, she is not as big as the other girl you have. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - my goats tend to get a bit "round".... must be that good alfalfa hay! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are getting closer!!!! I am so excited ......

Baby watch starts in 3 days ---- she has dropped about as far as I think she will - udder is filling a bit more, ligs are REALLY deep and starting to loosen and man, is she being a booger to the others.....

I am so excited - first long ears, first registered Nubians, and sire's dam just went ADGA Superior Genetics!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: I can't wait to see those lil' longears! Hoping she goes in the day time...after work but before midnite!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Please check new thread - "Sandy's baby is here"


----------

